# minigentoo und fluxbo

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe nach der Anteitung vom Minigentoo versucht fluxbox zu installieren

ROOT=/minigentoo emerge fluxbox

Versuche ich die nun zu starten kommt di eMeldung

fluxbox: error while loading shared libraries: libstdcc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No

such file or directory

Wie bekomme ich die libstdcc installiert? Bzw wie bekommte ich Fluxbox ans laufen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

Wahrscheinlich auch mit

ROOT="/minigentoo" emerge -a libstdc++

und danach vermutlich nochmal

ROOT="/minigentoo" emerge -a fluxbox

----------

## Gibheer

```
emerge libstdc++v3
```

 sollte helfen

edit: hups, einer schneller und ich hab wohl das v3 zu viel  :Embarassed: 

----------

## JoHo42

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort, aber ist das normal, dass hier

der complette gcc-3.3.6 installiert werden soll?

Ich meine dann wird mein kleines System sehr sehr gross.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du weißt was du tust  :Very Happy:  deshalb kannst du auch mal

ROOT="/minigentoo" emerge -nodeps libstdc++ versuchen, allerdings,

wäre es hier fast besser ihn erstmal zu lassen und danach ein ROOT="/minigentoo" emerge -C gcc drüberlaufen zu lassen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

jetzt hat das Programm seine Libs, aber er will immer noch nicht.

Die Meldung ist unveraendert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

hast du fluxbox selber auch nochmal neu gebaut?, damit er sie auch verwendet.

----------

## JoHo42

Ja habe ich gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich einfach einen Link fan meiner libstdcc.xx.xx.5 nach libstdcc.xx.xx.6 gesetzt und schon funktioniert.

Jetzt moechten die Programme die naechte lib haben libgcc_s.so.1.

Das kann alles doch nicht so schwer sein, so ein mini Linux aufzusetzen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

hmmmm, vll noch libstdc++-v3 installieren

Und, hmmmm, sonst fällt mir nichtsmehr ein.

Vll musste doch gcc zuinstallieren, auch wenns dann unnötig groß wird.

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ja habe ich gemacht.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einfach einen Link fan meiner libstdcc.xx.xx.5 nach libstdcc.xx.xx.6 gesetzt und schon funktioniert.
> 
> Jetzt moechten die Programme die naechte lib haben libgcc_s.so.1.
> ...

 

öhm diesen link würde ich nicht machen, das kann ins auge gehen, denn die c++ ABI hat sich zwischen gcc-3.x (libstdc++.xxx.5) und gcc-4.x (libstdc++.xxx.6) geändert. Das "problem" ist, das Fluxbox in c++ geschrieben ist und somit brauchst es die c++ runtime. Also entweder das minigentoo system mit gcc-3.x übersetzten oder, wenn gcc 4.x "benötigt wird" doch den gcc im minigentoo installieren.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm diesen link würde ich nicht machen, das kann ins auge gehen, denn die c++ ABI hat sich zwischen gcc-3.x (libstdc++.xxx.5) und gcc-4.x (libstdc++.xxx.6) geändert. Das "problem" ist, das Fluxbox in c++ geschrieben ist und somit brauchst es die c++ runtime. Also entweder das minigentoo system mit gcc-3.x übersetzten oder, wenn gcc 4.x "benötigt wird" doch den gcc im minigentoo installieren.

 

Die libstdc++-v3 wird nur benötigt für binary-only-pakete, welche sich nur mit der ABI aus gcc-3.x vertragen. Alles andere kann selbst neu kompiliert werden zur Problemlösung.

Für Fluxbox wird demnach sicherlich kein libstdc++ gebraucht! Außer du kompilierst Fluxbox auf einem System mit gcc-3 und lässt es auf einem System mit gcc-4 laufen, was ich nicht annehme  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm diesen link würde ich nicht machen, das kann ins auge gehen, denn die c++ ABI hat sich zwischen gcc-3.x (libstdc++.xxx.5) und gcc-4.x (libstdc++.xxx.6) geändert. Das "problem" ist, das Fluxbox in c++ geschrieben ist und somit brauchst es die c++ runtime. Also entweder das minigentoo system mit gcc-3.x übersetzten oder, wenn gcc 4.x "benötigt wird" doch den gcc im minigentoo installieren. 
> 
> Die libstdc++-v3 wird nur benötigt für binary-only-pakete, welche sich nur mit der ABI aus gcc-3.x vertragen. Alles andere kann selbst neu kompiliert werden zur Problemlösung.
> 
> Für Fluxbox wird demnach sicherlich kein libstdc++ gebraucht! Außer du kompilierst Fluxbox auf einem System mit gcc-3 und lässt es auf einem System mit gcc-4 laufen, was ich nicht annehme 
> ...

 

öhm die libstdc++ wird von jedem, in  c++ geschriebenen programm gebraucht  :Wink:  ich denke du meinst das libstdc++-v3 ebuild.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   öhm diesen link würde ich nicht machen, das kann ins auge gehen, denn die c++ ABI hat sich zwischen gcc-3.x (libstdc++.xxx.5) und gcc-4.x (libstdc++.xxx.6) geändert. Das "problem" ist, das Fluxbox in c++ geschrieben ist und somit brauchst es die c++ runtime. Also entweder das minigentoo system mit gcc-3.x übersetzten oder, wenn gcc 4.x "benötigt wird" doch den gcc im minigentoo installieren. 
> 
> Die libstdc++-v3 wird nur benötigt für binary-only-pakete, welche sich nur mit der ABI aus gcc-3.x vertragen. Alles andere kann selbst neu kompiliert werden zur Problemlösung.
> 
> Für Fluxbox wird demnach sicherlich kein libstdc++ gebraucht! Außer du kompilierst Fluxbox auf einem System mit gcc-3 und lässt es auf einem System mit gcc-4 laufen, was ich nicht annehme 
> ...

 

GRRR, ja, habs doch am Anfang geschrieben. Nur die Faulheit am Abend und der mangelnde Schlaf zeigt sich doch im Laufe eines längeren Schreibvorganges wie meinem letzten  :Razz:  (auch wenns nur der dritte Satz war...)

P.S.: Du Stoiberst (annähernd, am Satzanfang)  :Very Happy: 

----------

